# Charlottesville, VA -- two rats desperately need homes!



## burbles (Oct 3, 2012)

My two rats boys will end up in the pound if I can't find them a new owner by this week, and I am trying to avoid that at all costs! I'm moving cross-country and there is just no way I can take them with me. I've been searching and posting ads for months to no avail. 

They are both about 10 months old, both good-tempered. Batrat (black one) is fun, curious, sweet, and excitable! He's basically your perfect rat. Percy (white) is also sweet but he's blind and therefore doesn't like to be picked up or confused. He's content to just stay in his cage.

I would consider splitting them up only because they are STILL tussling at 10 months old and it seems they are never going to fully get along.

I have all new rat supplies (their old cage finally kicked the bucket, so everything is brand new) and I would of course give you everything I have! Anything to find a good home for these boys.

(fyi, the photos are of their old cage, which currently is pretty barren because last night their wooden ramps finally fell apart. Hence, new cage! This is the one I'm getting: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TI6GDW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER)





















I can drive to you if you're within 200 or so miles!


----------

